# New Maglite XL100 review



## elumen8 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maglite XL100 Review

I bought a new motion control XL100. I thought I’d give a brief rundown on Mag’s latest offering. I’ll try to keep it short and simple.







Specs:
LED – Rebel 091
83 Lumens per Maglite
3AAA alkaline batteries in series carrier
Tailcap clicky motion interface
5 modes plus lockout
4.5 inches x 1 inch
Smooth reflector
Runtime per Maglite: 5hr 15min on normal
201 hours on low
Weather resistant




*The Body:* 
Right out of the new green colored packaging, I noticed how light (no pun intended) the aluminum felt in my hand. With the batteries installed, it felt much more solid. The overall look and feel can be compared to a Mag Solitaire on steroids. Its 4.75 inch height and 1 inch diameter are comparable to a Surefire 6P. It uses straight laterals lines along the barrel, tailcap and bezel for grip…similar to the Solitaire except more pronounced. At first I was hoping for a more traditional Mag gnurling, but its really beginning to grow on me. The standard Mag laser etching is included on the head assembly but there are additional markings on the tailcap for the various modes. The tailcap clicky is a definite departure from their norm. The anodizing seems to be the consistent throughout the exterior and interior as well. I can’t find any body parts that aren’t anodized. The threads had a good amount of lubrication. It now uses different reddish orange o-rings or seals…looks to be the same material as the tailcap switch.














*The Battery Holder:*
The light uses Three AAA batteries held snugly in series by a very robust plastic carrier. It seems to be pretty well designed, down to the positive/negative battery terminal markings. The carrier and batteries don’t rattle even the slightest when shaken. I have already accidentally dropped the light from my project bench and found no dislodging of the batteries.





















*The LED:*
The LED is a Rebel 091. I’m guessing the same as they use in the 3D MagLED. They claim to put out 83 lumens. I haven’t taken a DMM to this light yet, so I can’t give any figures on draw, resistance etc. It puts out a very usable amount of light…combined with the output adjustability, its quite versatile. This unit has a warmer color than most of my other MagLEDs.







*The Reflector:*
They are using their standard smooth polished reflector. It is almost identical to the AA MagLEDs. Same depth but a little bit wider at the mouth of the bezel. It has the normal focusing ability of the other Mags, but we all know the artifacts that creates. I found little particles on the reflector itself, this may be due in part to my taking removing the head assembly over and over again.







*The Tailcap Clicky:*
The tailcap houses the clicky power switch. The rubber switch boot itself is a reddish orange color. It has a small raised ridge pointed in the direction of the Dimming mode (more on that later). The switch itself is indented enough to allow a tailstand and hinder accidentally switching the light on. It clicks with a rather soft press, emitting a soft click sound…quite different from the larger Maglites. But it doesn’t feel fragile at all. My buddy felt the need to put plenty of unnecessary pressure on the switch to change modes and it held up just fine.






*The Beam:*
It has a nice large hotspot that gets a little mucky as it spreads out to a good amount of spill…that’s the only way I can describe it. It pretty much resembles the AA MagLEDS except with a heavier hotspot. Indoors, it lights up a room very well. Outdoors, it throws a pretty good distance and the hotspot just keeps getting bigger downrange. Very usable beam pattern. Again, its also quite a bit warmer than most of my MagLEDs. I also threw my trusty Surefire F04 diffuser on there and made a nice wall of light. *I’ll try to get some beamshots up soon.*

*The Modes:*
Always save the best for last. The XL100 utilizes a motion sensing interface similar to the Nintendo Wii controllers. It has five distinct modes to choose from. Normal/Dim, Strobe, Nite Lite, Signal and SOS. Honestly, it took about 90 seconds to fully figure out how to use the UI. Let me start by saying that this is a flashlight first and foremost. If all a user wants is a simple flashlight, they are just a click away. The modes never need to be used if the user doesn’t want them. In other words, the modes do not get in the way of the light. The normal light can be switched on at any angle…only the modes need to be in a certain position in order to be switched on or adjusted. This is easily done by placing the designated mode marking at 12 O’Clock and pressing the switch for 2 seconds and let the fun begin. The intensity or speed of the various modes is handled with a twist of the wrist, so to speak.

*Dim/Normal* – When the switch is pressed at any angle, the light will come on.There is a raised little ridge on the switch boot noting the ‘Dim’ designation, assuming this will be the most commonly used mode. If you hold the ‘Dim’ designation at 12 O’Clock and twist your wrist or spin the light clockwise or counter-clockwise, the output dims or brightens…release the switch at the desired brightness. This becomes the default output until you change it. Each of the modes has memory. It has a very low output at its dimmest point.

*Strobe* – When you hold the ‘Strobe’ designation at 12 O’Clock and press the switch for 2 seconds, the strobe will come on. Holding the switch down and twisting your wrist will vary the speed of the strobe flashes. The default speed is set until you change it just like al the other modes. Clicking the switch again turns the mode off

*Nite Lite* – This feature is quite unique. When the ‘Nite Lite’ designation is held at 12 O’Clock and released after 2 seconds, the light comes on. If the flashlight is set down or held still, the output dims to a moonglow. If the light is moved in any way, it automatically kicks in to full power. Great for a nightstand or makeshift alarm of sorts. Once it is set down again, it dims back to a glow. Clicking the switch again turns the mode off.

*Signal* – When the ‘Signal’ designation is held at 12O’Clock and the switch is pressed for 2 seconds, the flashlight becomes strictly a motion sensing machine. The beam comes on or off each time you twist your wrist. I played with this feature doing rudimentary Morse code and it actually worked well. Clicking the switch again turns the mode off.

*SOS* – When the 'SOS' designation is held in position and the switch is pressed for 2 seconds, the universal SOS signal comes on. Holding the switch down and twisting your wrist will dim the light output but not the speed of the SOS signal flashes. Clicking the switch turns the mode off.

*Lockout* – Very cool. Hold the flashlight pointing straight up and press the switch for two seconds then point it down towards the floor and let go of the switch…it is now locked out. No accidental switching on of the light. To unlock the light, simply hold the flashlight upwards again and press the switch for two seconds and point it down and you’re back in business.

*Overall Opinion:*
I love this flashlight. I’m not just saying that because its a shiny new toy. It feels very nice in the hand. It has a very usable amount of light. The beam pattern is relatively clean. The batteries are found all over the world. The modes are well thought out and easy to use but never have to be used if you don’t want to. It’s not the brightest kid on the block, but it sure is quite usable in the real world. Regardless of the pros and cons of a 3AAA flashlight, this light warrants a serious looking at. I have a feeling this will become my new go to light around the house.


Here are a bunch of photos showing size comparisons with various lights.




















With an F04 diffuser. A maglite antiroll gizmo with diffuser material is almost identical.






In hand.

















Lost in my workbench






That's it for now. I'll post some beamshots as soon as I can.

JB


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Feb 17, 2010)

Great review, thanks!


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice review J!!

Looking forward to the beamshots too.

PS... like the watch


----------



## wingnut86 (Feb 17, 2010)

I really like that. But unfortunately I cant buy another light until after I buy a NW module for my EagleTac...

After that though, it's fair game. 

An assortment of colors would be nice too, even though I'd probably get black anyways...or red...or blue!


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 17, 2010)

Great pics! :thumbsup: Just curious...where did you get the light from, and for how much?

Have you tried removing the window (which is probably plastic)? I have a couple spare MiniMag glass windows and I would put one in if I could. I should be getting an XL100 soon and hopefully also have a review.


----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 18, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing. :twothumbs


----------



## Vesper (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmmm. Looks like a really fun little light.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Feb 18, 2010)

Great review, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## barnefko (Feb 18, 2010)

HI v
Thank you very much for this grat review!
One thing that makes me wonder: i dropped my wii controller the other day and the motion sensor was broken.

i know that a wii remote isn't meant to be thrown through the room, but hey - flashlights get dropped. I just wonder how much the sensor can take.
If this is a one-time-drop-flicker-dead-light i'm not too interested. On the other side MAG-lite built bullet-proof lights so far.

My question:
What do you think? is the the sensor-thingie prone to be damaged when dropped? unfortunately i know nothing about the built of those, maybe some guru here could explain 'em to me.

Thanks again for the great review


----------



## SuperTrouper (Feb 18, 2010)

barnefko said:


> What do you think? is the the sensor-thingie prone to be damaged when dropped?



The reviewer stated he dropped it from his work bench once without any issues, and the packaging seems to suggest it'll survive a drop from 1m so I would imagine they built the light with some thought to impact resistance.


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 18, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Looking forward to the beamshots too.
> 
> PS... like the watch


 
I'll get the beamshots up soon and I found out about the watch through some goofball's review. :laughing:



Robin24k said:


> Great pics! :thumbsup: Just curious...where did you get the light from, and for how much?
> 
> Have you tried removing the window (which is probably plastic)? I have a couple spare MiniMag glass windows and I would put one in if I could.


 
Thanks. I got the light from The Redwood Trading Post in Redwood City. They have it listed at $44 but fortunately I didn't have to pay.  The window is plastic and is just a skosh bit larger than the MiniMag.

JB


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool,  I used to run my Dorcy Metal Gear with a 18500. If I can do the same with the Mag XL100 I may have to pick one up.


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 18, 2010)

barnefko said:


> My question:
> What do you think? is the the sensor-thingie prone to be damaged when dropped?


 
Thanks. The light is very prone to rolling...and has rolled off my workbench about three times now (it actually rolled off just as I took the last photo) So far its working just fine. I think Maglite has taken into consideration the probability of the light being dropped and worked it into the design.

JB


----------



## guiri (Feb 18, 2010)

I looked around on the web and it seems they're supposed to be available in black, red, silver, blue and gray. http://www.denverdiscountmart.com/LIGHTING/LIGHTING---HANDHELD/MOXL100-S3016.html
$36-44 

George


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the review. The XL100 looks nice and the price is right too.

The way that Mag Instrument works, it will be in production for about the next 30 years so I don't have to rush out and get it.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Feb 18, 2010)

Great review, thanks :twothumbs

The 'Nite Lite' modes sounds nice.


----------



## Liteskr42 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice looking light and cool interface. I like the moonglow auto on high feature.

But why o' why do light makers for Walmart type stores keep going to the 3xAAA formatt? For a small 1Xaaa lite as EDC , AAA is great. BUT packing 3 or more in one light? I dont get it. (I do actually know why they do it )


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 18, 2010)

This does look like a pretty neat flashlight.

*Gotta hand it to Mag, bashers. Even if this light isn't your cup of tea, Mag finally did something INNOVATIVE and DIFFERENT on the design and features that no one else has.*

Wondering if an 18500 would fit with a little padding to keep it centered. That would be sweet.


----------



## grunscga (Feb 18, 2010)

Look at all the contacts on the carrier & tail. I really doubt that you'll be able to drop an 18500 in there and have everything work. It might be possible for someone to make an 18500 carrier, although the spacing would be pretty tight on that. Maybe a 16340 carrier? I wonder how the runtime would compare between an AW 16340 and 3x alkaline AAAs?


----------



## Igor Porto (Feb 18, 2010)

Beamshots and comparison!


----------



## Databyter (Feb 18, 2010)

Great review, I was wondering about that one. good description of the UI.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 18, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> *Mag finally did something INNOVATIVE and DIFFERENT on the design and features that no one else has.*
> 
> Wondering if an 18500 would fit


Agreed! It is certainly a very novel UI. Let's hope it isn't too fragile.

Nice review, elumen8! I'm moving it to the Reviews section and looking forward to some comparison beamshots.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Feb 18, 2010)

Unique UI _and _stylistic attention to detail with the orange o-rings- looks like someone at Maglite is thinking creatively....who would have thunk it?:thumbsup:
wonder if a drop from 1.1 meter voids the lifetime warranty?
Great review, BTW.
Anyone seen these at any Midwest Brick and Mortar stores yet?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Feb 18, 2010)

Great looking light. A bit bigger than I was expecting, and I'm not sure how convenient the interface is in practice, but it's a unique product, that's for sure.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Feb 18, 2010)

Found a video review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wIEgg44mXE

The beam actually looks pretty nice for a Maglite.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm imagining a worst case scenario here, but it looks like that if the batteries leaked, there would be a good hope for saving the light due to the fact that the battery carrier isn't exactly round. I don't have any L92/EA92's and only have 2 Duraloop AA's, so alkalines will be my only choice (at least for now).


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm looking for this to appear in Walmart etc for under $40.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Feb 18, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> I'm looking for this to appear in Walmart etc for under $40.


 
good call- my thought is LowesT, then Sprawalmart then Home Despot.

What next- a solitare with a Rebel 090 called the XS50?


----------



## vali (Feb 18, 2010)

I really liked the switch thing. It seems you can get almost every kind of output you could need and its easier to remember than other customizable flashlights like the liteflux ones. Kudos to them for that. The same for the aparently great anodized.

The carrier seems well done and not that fragile like most budged brands have, but 3xAAA probably means direct drive and, for me, thats just a big let-down.

Anyways, I dont think I can buy one of these. Unfortunately here the mags are in the same price-range (if not more expensive) than most multi AA usually discussed in the forums (think about 50 € or more )


----------



## XRAYBoY (Feb 18, 2010)

Very interesting,thanks!


----------



## carrot (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds great! I will have to be picking up one of these to try it out. The UI sounds strange but I am excited to try it out.


----------



## hogger (Feb 18, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> good call- my thought is LowesT, then Sprawalmart then Home Despot.
> 
> What next- a solitare with a Rebel 090 called the XS50?


 
can't wait I've got a $40 Lowes card burning a hole in my pocket since last July!!!


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice review. The light is certainly very innovative. I wonder how long before the UI is copied?


----------



## regulator (Feb 18, 2010)

This is a pretty neat light at an affordable price. I'll have to pick one up when they are readily available - in blue or gray.

Maglite did a nice job at creating a unique light with some useful features. This is suprising in this day in age and to be comming from Maglite makes it even more suprising. This is nice to see.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 18, 2010)

Sharpy_swe said:


> The 'Nite Lite' modes sounds nice.


+1, that feature and how it was implemented sounds very interesting.


regulator said:


> Maglite did a nice job at creating a unique light with some useful features. This is suprising in this day in age and to be comming from Maglite makes it even more suprising. This is nice to see.


Maybe they got the motion-sensing idea from how I used to use my Maglites:

*light* *flicker* <shake> *flicker* <shake shake > *flicker flicker* *<wham wham>* *light* *flicker flicker*

& repeat...


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 18, 2010)

I would not have expected this from maglite....

Where can you buy this and how much?


----------



## berry580 (Feb 19, 2010)

thank you for the review.
So how bright is this thing, lux at 1m? any comparison beam shot? 

thank you again =)


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, that's kinda...toy-ish?
Still, not bad for mag


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Feb 19, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> Wow, that's kinda...toy-ish?


No more "toy-ish" than multi-function lights from other manufacturers.


----------



## CampLite (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks interesting. I wonder if they used an accelerator type mecanism? Wish they could have used a cree led


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the review!

Will pick up one (or two) of these for use as "go to" lights in the house when they become available in the UK.

Nite Lite mode especially sounds great as a nightstand light.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Feb 19, 2010)

good review, I'll take, how much?


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 19, 2010)

Great Review! really interesting control scheme, I wonder what kind of motion sensor is used and if it draws "idle" power.

I wonder if they are in my area yet.


----------



## Hill (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks for this first review of a newly released Maglite.

Holy cow...how long has it been since they have come out with a completely new design? History is being made here folks....

Hill


----------



## rayman (Feb 19, 2010)

Great review and great light :twothumbs. The only thing I don't like is that it's a 3xAAA light :sigh:.

rayman


----------



## PCC (Feb 19, 2010)

I had decided a few months ago that I'm going to buy this light. I sent my friend the link to this review as well as the Mag sales rep video that came out a few months ago and now he's going to get one, too. I looked at the local Target and Lowe's but neither place has them, yet. I guess we just need to be patient.

It would appear to me that the LED module is probably the same one that is used on the 3D MagLED and that the mode switching is done at the tailcap. That brings up the question of whether or not the tailcap would be available separately and if it could be adapted to other flashlights? A cut down 3D (to eliminate the hole for the switch) with that tailcap would probably be a very nice nightstand light).


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 20, 2010)

Gunner12 said:


> Great Review! really interesting control scheme, I wonder what kind of motion sensor is used and *if it draws "idle" power.*


 
Thanks. I was curious if it drew power to keep the modes in memory, so I removed the batteries and tailcap all day. After putting it back together tonight, the modes were still intact. It doesnt seem to need constant power to the electronics in the tailcap.




PCC said:


> It would appear to me that the LED module is probably the same one that is used on the 3D MagLED and that the mode switching is done at the tailcap. That brings up the question of whether or not the tailcap would be available separately and if it could be adapted to other flashlights? A cut down 3D (to eliminate the hole for the switch) with that tailcap would probably be a very nice nightstand light).


 
It does look like the mode switching is done in the tailcap. I'm actually already playing with a MagLED 3D to see if I can get it to work with this tailcap. I'll post my findings.

BTW, I now own two XL100s... just so that I can sacrifice one as a either a mod host or use the tailcap on another light altogether. 

JB


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting hmmm! I may have to pick one up at some point I really like the UI and 200 + hours on low will make a great survival light IMO,nice job Maglite :twothumbs

Need to see more beamshots tho


----------



## DaveG (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice review,thanks.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Feb 20, 2010)

I can imagine the modders now

Lith-ion cell to replace the 3AAA, throw in an XP-G R5...maybe mod it to put out more current... here comes the strike bezels... 

This one came from left field, what is next? A new Solitaire? 

At least now when people ask me about a light that they can buy from a Bricks and Mortar, there is always the new Mag. The UI is very cool and I wonder how "mod friendly" the XL100 is? 

Great review!


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Was just at Lowes and Walmart here in Ohio. No joy. Seems like a pretty leisurely roll-out for the new light.


----------



## Slickseth (Feb 20, 2010)

Found it in here for $27.39 + shipping: 

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=00065XL100S3016

Unlike most online retailers, this place is claiming to actually have them in stock. 

Tempting...

But I know I would only end up modding it...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 20, 2010)

Slickseth said:


> Found it in here for $27.39 + shipping:
> 
> http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=00065XL100S3016
> 
> ...



Good price that :thumbsup:


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 20, 2010)

Slickseth said:


> Tempting...
> But I know I would only end up modding it...


 
Then go ahead and mod it...Its what flashaholics do. :twothumbs

I'm keeping one stock and sacrificing my second one for the tailcap UI. The light itself is prime for modding...its just a good looking threaded aluminum tube.

JB


----------



## The Coach (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice review, thanks. I think I might need one too. :thumbsup:

What's up with that Tootsie Roll light???? :laughing:


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Feb 20, 2010)

Why isnt this light up on their webpage?

And where can I find one? How have they announced this light?


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 20, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> Thanks. The light is very prone to rolling...and has rolled off my workbench about three times now (it actually rolled off just as I took the last photo) So far its working just fine. I think Maglite has taken into consideration the probability of the light being dropped and worked it into the design.
> 
> JB


So one notably missing bit of information that has me extremely curious is whether or not the anodization is any better than it has been to date? Wonderful to see Maglite trying to look ahead, and HA coating would go a long way to helping them do so.


Sharpy_swe said:


> Great review, thanks :twothumbs
> 
> The 'Nite Lite' modes sounds nice.


I love the that feature too, except that it goes to full brightness? 


Kestrel said:


> +1, that feature and how it was implemented sounds very interesting.
> 
> Maybe they got the motion-sensing idea from how I used to use my Maglites:
> 
> ...


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Feb 20, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> I love the that feature too, except that it goes to full brightness?


I was wondering about that too. Seems like you'd end up blinding yourself.


----------



## PharmerMike (Feb 20, 2010)

The 'Nite Lite' modes sounds nice.[/QUOTE]

Actually, Maglite already has a light with this feature. It's called the Solitaire.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 20, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I was wondering about that too. Seems like you'd end up blinding yourself.


I'm hoping that it's a typo and that you can select the brightness that it comes back to when picked up.

If Maglite comes out with one of these in 1xAA or the dreamed up upgraded Solitaire then I'll definitely be getting one! Who knows, I may get one anyway!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Feb 20, 2010)

Where's it made? I know Mag has been sourcing their components from China, but do they still say the light is US-made overall? That would be a good thing.

Does the emitter move in relation to the body or is the focus purely in the head? From what I've seen in other Mags they sometimes have trouble with bad connections developing.

It looks like a neat light and I'll probably have to get one. Black+anodized+round is my thing. I've never had a "gadget light" before because they either have been very strange form factors or very expensive.


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 20, 2010)

The Coach said:


> What's up with that Tootsie Roll light???? :laughing:


 
Ummm...it was a gift. I'm embarassed to say how many goofy lights I have in my stable. (Tootsie Roll, Pepsi, Mickey Mouse etc etc)



kaichu dento said:


> I'm hoping that it's a typo and that you can select the brightness that it comes back to when picked up.


 
Sorry folks, it comes back on at full brightness. An eye-opener when it sparks back up...not enough of a reason to hate an ingenious UI.

JB


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 21, 2010)

ABTOMAT said:


> Where's it made? I know Mag has been sourcing their components from China, but do they still say the light is US-made overall? That would be a good thing.
> 
> Does the emitter move in relation to the body or is the focus purely in the head? From what I've seen in other Mags they sometimes have trouble with bad connections developing.


 
Here's the the manufacturing quote...but who knows which components were imported.







The emitter does not move at all...only the bezel moves in relation to the emitter by unscrewing it up the barrel. I highly recommend not adjusting the focus, its not a pretty picture. The beam is fine at its normal tightened setting.






JB


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 21, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> Sorry folks, it comes back on at full brightness. An eye-opener when it sparks back up...not enough of a reason to hate an ingenious UI.


That's too bad, but I'm sure they'll make an adjustment in the future since they already have dimming capability. 
As you say it's not a reason to hate the UI, or the light itself for that matter, but it does turn me off to what was one of the more intriguing modes and I find it disappointing that they didn't think of giving the user control over what level of brightness it would come back on at.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Feb 21, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> The beam is fine at its normal tightened setting.


Beam shots, please!


----------



## kts (Feb 21, 2010)

The light looks good, apart from its plastic window and reflector, its output seems to be very low compared to others...:candle:

Fenix LD01/liteflux/Quarks will be just as bright with only 1 AAA.


----------



## carrot (Feb 21, 2010)

kts said:


> The light looks good, apart from its plastic window and reflector, its output seems to be very low compared to others...:candle:
> 
> Fenix LD01/liteflux/Quarks will be just as bright with only 1 AAA.


But will they have a mind-numbingly cool accelerometer-based UI?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 21, 2010)

carrot said:


> But will they have a mind-numbingly cool accelerometer-based UI?



or longer run times?


----------



## petersmith6 (Feb 21, 2010)

so how do you atatch a yandyard to it?


----------



## petersmith6 (Feb 21, 2010)

and shurly if it has this new tilty uppy down lock out jobby its going to have some sort of parasitick drain to run the sensore and electronics?
nice one muglite..one step forward two steps back.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 21, 2010)

petersmith6 said:


> so how do you atatch a yandyard to it?



You could drill a hole through the tail cap :thinking: :laughing:



[edit] Maybe a Novatac ring would fit :shrug:


----------



## wingnut86 (Feb 21, 2010)

kts said:


> The light looks good, apart from its plastic window and reflector, its output seems to be very low compared to others...:candle:
> 
> Fenix LD01/liteflux/Quarks will be just as bright with only 1 AAA.



What can an Aluminum reflector in an LED light do that a plastic one cant? All I can think of is add more weight...

80 lumens is nothing special, but also very usable.

How long will those lights (Fenix/Liteflux/Quark) last on Alkalines at 80 lumens?


----------



## carrot (Feb 21, 2010)

petersmith6 said:


> and shurly if it has this new tilty uppy down lock out jobby its going to have some sort of parasitick drain to run the sensore and electronics?
> nice one muglite..one step forward two steps back.


HDS, Novatac, Ra, Photon, Nitecore, Liteflux, Streamlight and Fenix are all successful, CPF-approved, popular light manufacturers who offer lights with electronic clickies (with parasitic drain)... There is nothing wrong with using an electronic clicky and it adds a lot of utility that cannot otherwise be achieved without.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 21, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> What can an Aluminum reflector in an LED light do that a plastic one cant? All I can think of is add more weight...
> 
> 80 lumens is nothing special, but also very usable.
> 
> How long will those lights (Fenix/Liteflux/Quark) last on Alkalines at 80 lumens?



Agreed 80 lumen's or less is more usable than 300 to 1000 lumen's most of the the time IMO


----------



## Benson (Feb 21, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> What can an Aluminum reflector in an LED light do that a plastic one cant? All I can think of is add more weight...


It can be harshly cleaned with less damage? Of course, if you don't take your lights apart and get dirt in them, or if you are careful about how you clean them (Don't touch! Running water and/or canned air FTW!), not a big issue.


----------



## kts (Feb 21, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> What can an Aluminum reflector in an LED light do that a plastic one cant? All I can think of is add more weight...
> 
> 80 lumens is nothing special, but also very usable.
> 
> How long will those lights (Fenix/Liteflux/Quark) last on Alkalines at 80 lumens?


 
I think the Fenix LD01 runs 1 hour at 85 lumens on 1 AAA, so that would be 3 hours on 3 AAA :naughty:

An alu-reflector is needed in high power LED lights because of the heat, Alu doesnt weigh much more than plastic, but it helps moving the heat to the body of the flashlight.

How is the heatsinking on the maglite XL100?


----------



## wingnut86 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heat is drawn out the bottom of the Led, but Yes, I agree that an Aluminum reflector is good for extra heatsinking, but really not needed on this type of light.

For some it seems that a plastic reflector is a deal breaker...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 21, 2010)

kts said:


> I think the Fenix LD01 runs 1 hour at 85 lumens on 1 AAA, so that would be 3 hours on 3 AAA :naughty:



I think you missed somewhere that the XL100 runs 5 hours + on 3 AAA :naughty:


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Feb 21, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> For some it seems that a plastic reflector is a deal breaker...


Perhaps because plastic is perceived as cheaper -- as in lower quality -- than metal even in applications where the two materials are equally effective.


----------



## jasonck08 (Feb 21, 2010)

Amazing coming from mag. This is there first true innovation in 20 years! Wow!

Seriously they've practically been making the same exact lights for 20-30 years, with the exception of the little LED drop ins.


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 21, 2010)

cool review. cool light. kinda makes me want it for a try out..

so i googled.. couple shops selling it. but no shipping outside us. or the charges to europe are same or more than the light itself.

soo.. i googled more to look if its available in my country.. yeah it is.. but the price.. omg! are they kidding me?!!

ready to hear it..

it was.. 77euros.. thats over 100$!!! 

no.. its NOT that cool!


----------



## The Coach (Feb 21, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> Ummm...it was a gift. I'm embarassed to say how many goofy lights I have in my stable. (Tootsie Roll, Pepsi, Mickey Mouse etc etc)




Hey, don't be embarrassed, next to red licorice, Tootsie Rolls are my favorite candy. :thumbsup:
What LED is in it? What kind of UI does it have? Aluminum or Ti? Inquiring minds want to know. :laughing:


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 21, 2010)

The Coach said:


> Hey, don't be embarrassed, next to red licorice, Tootsie Rolls are my favorite candy. :thumbsup:
> What LED is in it? What kind of UI does it have? Aluminum or Ti? Inquiring minds want to know. :laughing:


 
I'd like to see whats inside the flashlight, but I still don't know how many licks it takes to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie-Light. :thinking: 







JB


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 22, 2010)

I know someone mentioned the night-light coming back on at max output,does it do this if you set the dimmer to min and save then turn on the night-light, or is it totally separate? :thinking:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 22, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> cool review. cool light. kinda makes me want it for a try out..
> 
> so i googled.. couple shops selling it. but no shipping outside us. or the charges to europe are same or more than the light itself.
> 
> ...



Do you know someone in the US that could ship one to you?,that's the route I'll be taking


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 22, 2010)

TITAN1833 said:


> I know someone mentioned the night-light coming back on at max output,does it do this if you set the dimmer to min and save then turn on the night-light, or is it totally separate? :thinking:


 
The Nite Lite and the Dim modes are completely seperate. The Nite Lite comes back on at full regardless of the Dim setting.

*The peculiar thing is that all the other modes are related to the Dim setting. *The other modes come on at the most current Dim brightness. Maglite must have had some reason for this.

JB


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 22, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> The Nite Lite and the Dim modes are completely seperate. The Nite Lite comes back on at full regardless of the Dim setting.
> 
> *The peculiar thing is that all the other modes are related to the Dim setting. *The other modes come on at the most current Dim brightness. Maglite must have had some reason for this.
> 
> JB



Thanks JB hmmm maybe what I read somewhere that it can be used as some kinda light alarm may have something to do with it,still it's no deal breaker for me:thumbsup:


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 22, 2010)

TITAN1833 said:


> Thanks JB hmmm maybe what I read somewhere that it can be used as some kinda light alarm may have something to do with it,still it's no deal breaker for me:thumbsup:


 
Your welcome. Its definitely not a deal breaker for me. There are brighter lights out there and there are better battery configurations out there...but this light really feels great in my hand and the ease of brightness and mode adjustablity is incomparable.

JB

ps...I play with the Nite Lite mode all the time just for fun :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2010)

Excellent review.

I'm not a huge fan of lights that use 3AAA in a battery carrier. But the light itself is interesting enough that I might try it out.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 22, 2010)

I would imagine that the reason for the nitelite-full on brightness thing is because Mag had to choose functionality. Either set it up so that it could be used as a pee in the night light (allow dim setting), or as an emergency something went bump in the night light (full blast on).

I keep reading how 80 lumens is blah on 3AAAs. Funny how everyone thinks, including me, 50 lumens from a PT EOS headlamp is great and plenty bright enough for most tasks using 3AAAs.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 22, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> I would imagine that the reason for the nitelite-full on brightness thing is because Mag had to choose functionality. Either set it up so that it could be used as a pee in the night light (allow dim setting), or as an emergency something went bump in the night light (full blast on).
> 
> I keep reading how 80 lumens is blah on 3AAAs. Funny how everyone thinks, including me, 50 lumens from a PT EOS headlamp is great and plenty bright enough for most tasks using 3AAAs.



I agree 50 lumen's and less is more than enough light looking in cupboards, under beds or checking a fuse in a fuse box ect... and 80 lumen's is plenty for most outdoor tasks too IMO :twothumbs


----------



## parnass (Feb 22, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> I would imagine that the reason for the nitelite-full on brightness thing is because Mag had to choose functionality. ...



Rig a trip wire from a motel room door to bump the XL100 so the light could illuminate an intruder or a Zombie coming to feed.


----------



## The Coach (Feb 22, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> I'd like to see whats inside the flashlight, but I still don't know how many licks it takes to get to the Tootsie Roll center of a Tootsie-Light. :thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 22, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> I would imagine that the reason for the nitelite-full on brightness thing is because Mag had to choose functionality. Either set it up so that it could be used as a pee in the night light (allow dim setting), or as an emergency something went bump in the night light (full blast on).
> 
> I keep reading how 80 lumens is blah on 3AAAs. Funny how everyone thinks, including me, 50 lumens from a PT EOS headlamp is great and plenty bright enough for most tasks using 3AAAs.


Proper functionality is defined by the users needs and in a light with as much programmability as the XL100 it should have been easy for them to allow the user to select which brightness the light came back to without just assuming it was 'bump in the night' mode.

+ 1 on the 80 lumens not being much. My most used modes are generally in the sub 1 lumen to probably 30 lumens or so.

Parnass, I think when I get one of these I may use it as a periphery light to keep the zombies at bay! :tired:


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Feb 22, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> ...in a light with as much programmability as the XL100 it should have been easy for them to allow the user to select which brightness the light came back to...


And it would have been dead simple, too: click and hold, select brightness, release, and now you have night light mode with a user defined brightness.

They must have had some reason for not doing this, but I can't imagine what.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 22, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> And it would have been dead simple, too: click and hold, select brightness, release, and now you have night light mode with a user defined brightness.
> 
> They must have had some reason for not doing this, but I can't imagine what.


....


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> I keep reading how 80 lumens is blah on 3AAAs. Funny how everyone thinks, including me, 50 lumens from a PT EOS headlamp is great and plenty bright enough for most tasks using 3AAAs.


 
No battery-carrier in the EOS that can break. 50 lumens from a headlamp is quite good. There are lights smaller than the XL100 that also offer multi-modes, but are brighter on high. 

It's a Maglite. I doubt anyone was expecting mind-blowing, envelope-pushing, performance. But still, to cheap out with a 3AAA format in a battery-carrier . . . Yeah, I was expecting more from Maglite than the cheap trick used by No-Name, Made in China, .99 cent lights.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> No battery-carrier in the EOS that can break. 50 lumens from a headlamp is quite good. There are lights smaller than the XL100 that also offer multi-modes, but are brighter on high.
> 
> It's a Maglite. I doubt anyone was expecting mind-blowing, envelope-pushing, performance. But still, to cheap out with a 3AAA format in a battery-carrier . . . Yeah, I was expecting more from Maglite than the cheap trick used by No-Name, Made in China, .99 cent lights.


 
Why? 2 points to remember, that so many don't seem to: A) Mag makes lights for The Public. And for whatever reason, the public likes to buy 3AAA lights (otherwise no one would make them). B) Mag makes lights specifically for alkaline battery consumption. Who makes screamer, CPF-level output lights using alkaline cells? No one. It's not the light; it's the power source. Public=alkalines. Go into Walmart; it's what all the lights have in common. Any that advertise higher output are killing their runtime (a tradeoff), or are using lithium cells (or are rechargeable, usually nicads internally).

I think Maglite acted rationally. It may not be my cup of tea (probably isn't, but I may end up trying one), but I understand what they did as far as form factor and power output. And they will do it again.

The options using alkaline cells (the anchor point for Mag development in a retail/general public use environment) are not exactly huge. Their new D cell led lights draw just about as much power from their cells as is realistic (over 1A), a serious departure from their luxeon models. The public doesn't like to buy lights with more than 4AAs (for cells in parallel), either. Remember, most of the public buys alk batteries in 4 packs, not by bricks of 36 like you and me. Well, me, anyway... And, those packs have a per cell cost that is 3 times more than buying them in bulk. Apparently, manufacturers feel that they can get equal by hitting 3AAAs more gently than socking 2AAs harder (wasting alot of current to boost the voltage), and thus benefit from the marketing advantages of a smaller light (the public, like us, likes this) and giving consumers the 3AAA shorter vs 2AA longer choice.

Virtually every model we love in almost every category here on CPF depends on rechargeable or non-alkaline cells. If you're shopping for a light that is designed to use alks, you should expect a limited CPF experience as far as output, etc. It's also why Mag uses that crummy (for beam quality) SMO reflector; they are trying to maximize throw and percieved brightness.


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 22, 2010)

TITAN1833 said:


> I think you missed somewhere that the XL100 runs 5 hours + on 3 AAA :naughty:



The manufacturer could be using the new ISO standard of runtime to 10%. Runtime to 50% could be a lot less especially if regulation is poor.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with your two points above, to a certain extent. Maglite is the biggest name out there to an ignorant public. Yet, this is the first time the company has gone with the 3AAA in a battery-carrier format. Those who buy the No-name, Made in China, .99 cent lights; they're not going to spend the extra for the XL100. It seems like a bizarre move on Maglite's part. For the price, they can't compete with the .99 cent lights. Those consumers aren't going to be interested in spending more than a buck for a flashlight. Even one with the Maglite name on it.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I agree with your two points above, to a certain extent. Maglite is the biggest name out there to an ignorant public. Yet, this is the first time the company has gone with the 3AAA in a battery-carrier format. Those who buy the No-name, Made in China, .99 cent lights; they're not going to spend the extra for the XL100. It seems like a bizarre move on Maglite's part. For the price, they can't compete with the .99 cent lights. Those consumers aren't going to be interested in spending more than a buck for a flashlight. Even one with the Maglite name on it.


 
Ahh, you may be right, Monocrom. Time and the Public will tell. If you are correct, this will not be a good product financially for Mag. On the other hand, they are counting on their better build quality and name brand to get people to buy.

Also, let's not forget something about the XL100; it does have a very innovative, unique UI and feature set going for it that no .99 center can match right now. So, we will see.

I think I want a red one. I tend to stick diffuser/LDF lenses in my Mags, because they are intended to be around the house loaner types of lights, almost always for indoors or up close task work. Minimizes that artifact loaded beam issue for me.


----------



## TheMediocrePirate (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks pretty cool, but for tat price i think i shall save my money and get myself a frnix LD20...


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 22, 2010)

i went and bought one few days ago, paid $45. 
love the light, thou i put in lithiums aaa's in there. 
one thing thou, i would love to op reflector, but don't really want to try it with no spare at hand, hope mag will start selling parts for it soon.


----------



## Ozgeardo (Feb 22, 2010)

petersmith6 said:


> so how do you atatch a yandyard to it?


 
This was my first question also, well my second after wondering what a yandyard was LOL :huh:

The jury is still out on this light for me but if I find a place for one of these animals in my stable of all things bright, shiny or sharp then I would need to make a windlass type knot with nylon cord around the body as indeed I have had to with other lights without the ability to attach cordage.

Some good features with the UI, hopefully we will see these roll over into other lights.


----------



## carrot (Feb 22, 2010)

Ozgeardo said:


> Some good features with the UI, hopefully we will see these roll over into other lights.


Yes, I am hoping for a headlamp based on this UI...


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Feb 22, 2010)

parnass said:


> Rig a trip wire from a motel room door to bump the XL100 so the light could illuminate an intruder or a Zombie coming to feed.


 stinkin darn dirty Zombies.......they might have a hard time wrist twisting this particular UI what with their rigor mortis and all....perhaps it could be advertised as the worlds first Zombie resistant accelerometer equipped light. 

GITD paracord tripwire perhaps?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Feb 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> It's a Maglite. I doubt anyone was expecting mind-blowing, envelope-pushing, performance. But still, to cheap out with a 3AAA format in a battery-carrier . . . Yeah, I was expecting more from Maglite than the cheap trick used by No-Name, Made in China, .99 cent lights.


Maybe I'm missing something, but what's inherently wrong with the 3AAA format?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> GITD paracord tripwire perhaps?


 
What's the point of tripwire if someone can see it in the dark?

That's like making spinach-flavored cookies. 

What type of bizarro world have I stepped into??


----------



## carrot (Feb 22, 2010)

The 3AAA form factor is commonly used by companies who are too cheap to throw in a simple boost circuit into their lights. 3AAA together gives enough voltage to direct drive most LED's. I suspect Mag needed to do this 3AAA form factor because they have very limited options in powering their lights, being far more mainstream-oriented than the manufacturers we on CPF tend to go for. I personally think that their battery carrier looks excellent, a refreshing change of pace from the usual imported junk, and there are a number of high end lights on the market that use battery carriers, such as Mag mods, the TK40, the SFM6, and an upcoming Maelstrom.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Feb 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> What's the point of tripwire if someone can see it in the dark?
> 
> That's like making spinach-flavored cookies.
> 
> What type of bizarro world have I stepped into??


 
You have stepped into the bizarro world of Maglite Inovation....all bets are off now.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> You have stepped into the bizarro world of Maglite Inovation....all bets are off now.


 
Where's the door?! :sweat:


----------



## parnass (Feb 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> What's the point of tripwire if someone can see it in the dark?



The idea is to turn a light on an intruder entering your dark room at night.



> What type of bizarro world have I stepped into??



You have entered the Maglite Zone.


----------



## turbodog (Feb 22, 2010)

eyeeatingfish said:


> I would not have expected this from maglite....
> 
> Where can you buy this and how much?



I ran across this light today @ bass pro in Mississippi.

Actually had to do a triple take to believe it was a mag. It's not on their website from what I can see.

Bass Pro wanted $39 for it.


----------



## alpg88 (Feb 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> What's the point of tripwire if someone can see it in the dark?


 none.
but you don't see the wire, that is the idea.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 23, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Why? 2 points to remember, that so many don't seem to: A) Mag makes lights for The Public. And for whatever reason, the public likes to buy 3AAA lights (otherwise no one would make them). B) Mag makes lights specifically for alkaline battery consumption. Who makes screamer, CPF-level output lights using alkaline cells? No one. It's not the light; it's the power source. Public=alkalines. Go into Walmart; it's what all the lights have in common. Any that advertise higher output are killing their runtime (a tradeoff), or are using lithium cells (or are rechargeable, usually nicads internally).
> 
> I think Maglite acted rationally. It may not be my cup of tea (probably isn't, but I may end up trying one), but I understand what they did as far as form factor and power output. And they will do it again.
> 
> ...


I like a lot of your points but have to disagree about lights popular on CPF requiring rechargeable or non-alkaline cells.

LiteFlux, Nitecore, Fenix, Quark and all the rest of them that accept AAA/AA batteries are also capable of running on primaries. 

I think Maglite really was focusing strongly on the UI of this light and needed it to be small enough to appeal to the public at large, while at the same time giving them enough room to fit the switch and electronics. 
There's been many mentions of it's similarity appearance-wise to the Solitaire, but I don't think we'll likely see one so small as there would be too little space inside.

Runtimes being what they are with LED lights now, I think it's only a matter of time before the general public tires of having to find more than one battery, or a matching pair just to feed their light when you can easily top 80 lumens with a single AA, which is more than enough for all general purposes. At least that's what I think! 


parnass said:


> The idea is to turn a light on an intruder entering your dark room at night.
> 
> You have entered the Maglite Zone.


Nice! :laughing:


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 23, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> LiteFlux, Nitecore, Fenix, Quark and all the rest of them that accept AAA/AA batteries are also capable of running on primaries.


 
Yes, any of these brands AA models can run on primaries. But they cannot achieve their full output and runtime on them. Hence, they were designed to run on rechargeables or lithiums. You can run them on medium outputs, but high/turbo will quickly kill alkaline cells. All of these brands quote lumens and runtimes on nimh cells in their marketing, not alkalines.


----------



## carrot (Feb 23, 2010)

Turbo is barely turbo on most of these lights with alkalines...


----------



## vali (Feb 23, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Yes, any of these brands AA models can run on primaries. But they cannot achieve their full output and runtime on them. Hence, they were designed to run on rechargeables or lithiums. You can run them on medium outputs, but high/turbo will quickly kill alkaline cells. All of these brands quote lumens and runtimes on nimh cells in their marketing, not alkalines.



What kind of magic Maglite have that can achieve the same lumens with alkalines? or is just that the maglite max is just like any "CPF brand" medium?

Current is current, no matter where it is used. The important thing here is how much you need each second. Alkalines will be ok until a given current, then they will fade away in a Fenix or in a Mag.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 23, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Yes, any of these brands AA models can run on primaries. But they cannot achieve their full output and runtime on them. Hence, they were designed to run on rechargeables or lithiums. You can run them on medium outputs, but high/turbo will quickly kill alkaline cells. All of these brands quote lumens and runtimes on nimh cells in their marketing, not alkalines.





carrot said:


> Turbo is barely turbo on most of these lights with alkalines...


I can't argue with either one of your points because you probably both value your higher output levels more than I do. With all the posts talking about higher and higher outputs the primary advance I'm always hoping to hear more about is the capability of reigning in available output for smooth moonlight-like levels.

Not to say I don't value high, but I use my lights on high very seldom, and almost always as a momentary function.


----------



## carrot (Feb 23, 2010)

But you were complaining just now that competitors can acheive 80 lumens in a single-AA form factor, whereas it takes Maglite three AAA...


----------



## gswitter (Feb 23, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Mag makes lights for The Public. And for whatever reason, the public likes to buy 3AAA lights (otherwise no one would make them).


I doubt you'll find many people who buy a light specifically because it's 3AAA. 3AAA just happens to be what physically fits in lights of a desirable size and price point.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 23, 2010)

gswitter said:


> I doubt you'll find many people who buy a light specifically because it's 3AAA. 3AAA just happens to be what physically fits in lights of a desirable size and price point.



Agreed. I didn't mean to imply that 3AAAs was a selling point in an of itself.


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 25, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but what's inherently wrong with the 3AAA format?



Taking Panasonic Infinium cells as a typical example, each AAA cell has 800mAh and each AA cell has 2100mAh, according to the manufacturer's specs. So, 3 AAA cells have 2400mAh which is about 15% more power than 1 AA cell, and just over 50% of the power of 2AA cells. What that means is that a 3AAA light has pretty much the same power capacity as a 1AA light, but is much bigger and it has to have a fiddly battery caddy. I've 'refueled' 2AA lights in a pitch black forest. I'm not sure I could do that with a 3AAA light. And a 3AAA light is perhaps too large to keep in the bottom of a pocket. 

The reason 3/4 AAA lights sell well is probably because when most people buy the light, they don't know anything about the power capacity of cells, and they don't realise that there is a battery caddy. They just want a light, and use it. 

If this light were reasonably priced, I'd give it a thumbs up for general about the house use despite using 3 AAA cells. But not for daily carrying in a trouser pocket.


----------



## wingnut86 (Feb 25, 2010)

LeifUK said:


> So, 3 AAA cells have 2400mAh which is about 15% more power than 1 AA cell, and just over 50% of the power of 2AA cells. What that means is that a 3AAA light has pretty much the same power capacity as a 1AA light



If the batteries are in series, which most 3xAAA carriers are, then the capacity will be 800mah for the 3 cells, only the voltage will increase.

having it run on 3xAAA means that it may be direct drive, or resistored, or regulated. But since the voltage is higher than one AA, the circuit will have to draw much less power than it would if it was fed with one AA. So in most applications, the 3xAAA will last longer than a single AA.


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 25, 2010)

wingnut86 said:


> If the batteries are in series, which most 3xAAA carriers are, then the capacity will be 800mah for the 3 cells, only the voltage will increase.
> 
> having it run on 3xAAA means that it may be direct drive, or resistored, or regulated. But since the voltage is higher than one AA, the circuit will have to draw much less power than it would if it was fed with one AA. So in most applications, the 3xAAA will last longer than a single AA.



I don't know the maths, but don't 3AAA 800mAh cells have just a little bit more stored energy than 1 AA 2100mAh cell? It is the stored power that I was comparing.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, hence the "So in most applications, the 3xAAA will last longer than a single AA."


----------



## carrot (Feb 25, 2010)

800mAh x 4.5v = 3.6Wh

2100mAh x 1.5v = 3.15Wh


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 25, 2010)

carrot said:


> 800mAh x 4.5v = 3.6Wh
> 
> 2100mAh x 1.5v = 3.15Wh


 
Actually, I think its:

.8Ah x 3.6V (nimh are 1.2V) = 2.88Wh

2.1Ah x 1.2V = 2.52Wh

The bigger deal being missed oftentimes is that the 1AA cell will spend considerable amounts of current to boost it's voltage to the 3+ volts needed to drive the led. The 3AAAs are already there in that regard, and the current drain is largely hitting the led vs the 1AA setup. So, it's not just watts, it's the efficiency. The closer you get to the vf of the led, the better.


----------



## grunscga (Feb 25, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> (nimh are 1.2V)



Yes, but alkalines are nominally 1.5V, and most people that buy 3xAAA lights are going to use alkalines.



Phaserburn said:


> The bigger deal being missed oftentimes is that the 1AA cell will spend considerable amounts of current to boost it's voltage to the 3+ volts needed to drive the led. The 3AAAs are already there in that regard, and the current drain is largely hitting the led vs the 1AA setup. So, it's not just watts, it's the efficiency. The closer you get to the vf of the led, the better.



To quote Wikipedia, [CITATION NEEDED]. Granted, there is a big efficiency difference between direct drive and a boost circuit, so if the 3xAAAs are used in a direct drive setup, they will be more "efficient" than 1xAA that has to be boosted to ~3V. However, I can't think of a reason why one regulated circuit would be any different than another (assuming both circuits are the same; buck vs. buck or boost vs boost), regardless of the change in voltage. It's not that I don't believe you, I just want proof.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 25, 2010)

The XL100 seems to use the same LED module as the 3D Mag, which appears to be a step-down circuit since someone used it with 4D's with no problem. It's a known fact that step-down (buck) is more efficient than step-up (boost), so if 3AAA's had the same power as 1AA, the 3AAA setup will run longer due to more efficient regulation.

As for proof of that, you'll have to do some searching on CPF. Basically, it's easier to go from high to low than from low to high.


----------



## carrot (Feb 25, 2010)

Everyone knows it, hence it's true.


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 25, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Actually, I think its:
> 
> .8Ah x 3.6V (nimh are 1.2V) = 2.88Wh
> 
> ...



Thanks, so that agrees with my ~15% extra energy in the 3AAA. Any idea what sort of % energy loss occurs in boosting the voltage of an AA cell to the Vf of the LED? 

One further point is that if the 3AAA cells are direct driven, then the output will gradually tail off, and at a certain point one might wish to replace the cells, thereby wasting some of the energy, and offsetting any efficiency gain.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah! what the hell,order placed for one :twothumbs


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool UI and everything but 3 x AAA is pretty much the least appealing cell configuration they could've put together IMO.

3 x AAA is bigger, has only slightly more capacity (mostly from AA needing a boost circuit), needs an odd number of cells, more failure prone, and is much more expensive if using primaries.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 26, 2010)

I saw a cheap 9 x 5mm LED light today that used 2AA's in a carrier instead of the usual 3AAA. I wonder if that would work better for this light had Maglite gone with 2AA instead of 3AAA?


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 26, 2010)

If this UI is a success, I would imagine Mag will consider using it in other cell configs.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it's a great way to address multi-mode. The functionality is there and doesn't get in the way if you don't want or need it. You can go directly to any mode without any cycling, loosening, or tightening anything.

One thing that could make it better though, would be 100% and 25% modes directly from the switch (ie. press twice within a second to go to 25%). Since the brightness setting affects all modes except nite lite, temporarily using a low setting is cumbersome as you will need to change it back.

As for applying it to other cell configurations...the 2AA's barrel is too narrow for an effective switch as the mode labels take up space, plus the switch needs both + and - to power the accelerometer (unless they put the two AA's in a carrier, but then the 2AA and 3AAA lights would look practically identical, though not that I would mind...). For larger lights, it would not be comfortable to use a tail cap switch, and I'm not sure how it would be possible to use motion control on a mid-mount switch.

I'm pretty happy with the XL100 as-is (already ordered EA92's and Duraloop AAA's, so that grumble is history), but I just need to go find some petroleum jelly as the tail cap squeaks like crazy on the last half-turn. :ironic:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> . . . I just need to go find some petroleum jelly as the tail cap squeaks like crazy on the last half-turn. :ironic:


 
Rubber O-rings and petroleum jelly are like a vampire going to the beach to get a sun tan. Silicone-based lube would be better. Ace Hardware sells their own brand of it. You can also get excellent lube at Lighthound.com (Nyogel brand). P.J. eats through rubber at a slow rate.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 26, 2010)

Maglite recommends it in the instructions, so I'm not quite sure...maybe they use a different kind of rubber? Because if it hardens and cracks, the warranty will cover it as I followed their directions.

I'm too cheap to get silicone lubricants...I don't have any petroleum jelly (because at the amount I use, even the smallest bottle would become a rock before I used a quarter of it), but my mother and aunt do, so I occasionally lug my lights over to borrow their jelly. That's how cheap I am... 

EDIT: Ack...it's ~$10 on Lighthound...I don't have any Ace's nearby, but if I can find some reasonably priced at Home Depot, I'll probably get a tube.  I think the previous paragraph will probably stand though.


----------



## carrot (Feb 26, 2010)

I've heard that too. It is possible they are using some other chemistry of o-rings, but do not use PJ on ALL your lights, as many are not compatible with PJ. Silicone grease is safe for all o-rings in use on flashlights.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 26, 2010)

IIRC maglite have always recommended PJ on their flashlights :thinking:


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 26, 2010)

In many places, I've seen O-rings crack and harden after being abandoned (4-year-old Nite-Ize 2AA tail cap switch has a dead O-ring). However, the O-rings in both of my 10+ year old 2D Maglites are just fine and had never been lubricated before this year. I suspect Maglite either uses a different material or just quality O-rings.


----------



## pwatcher (Feb 26, 2010)

got my xl100 today in the mail (midsouthshooterssupply.com). haven't played with all the modes yet, but seems like a pretty good value. will know more come nightfall!

also while at Home Depot today noticed a shelf tag for this light ($39.95) but no stock on shelf, so don't know if they are sold out or waiting for initial shipment.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 26, 2010)

A little heads-up for you early XL100 owners...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3295208&postcount=20


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 26, 2010)

My thoughts after a couple weeks:

After having this light for almost two weeks now and using it everyday, I've found that I'd truly like this light even without the cool UI. 

The lumen output is more than useful for most everyday uses. The beam profile has enough throw and spill to make me happy. The weight feels great, light yet solid. The power button takes just a soft but firm push to activate. It has taken a beating and hasn't failed me yet. I can't count the number of times it has rolled off the table or been accidently dropped and kicked down the sidewalk. (I'm awful clumsy) Small enough to keep in a coat pocket or in a light holster on my backpack or briefcase. Using 3AAA batteries in a carrier doesn't bother me at all.

Conclusion: If this light were only a single mode, I would still pay money to own it. The awesome UI is just icing on the cake for me.

-JB


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi elumen8 I wonder if you could take a photo of the reflector inside the head?,I'm curious as to what holds the reflector in place :thinking:


Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out my review...I had a chat about that with Maglite. It's not going to be easy to remove, and removing it will likely damage it, even with the repair tool. There are five small tabs on the very front of it.


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 27, 2010)

TITAN1833 said:


> Hi elumen8 I wonder if you could take a photo of the reflector inside the head?,I'm curious as to what holds the reflector in place :thinking:
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


 
Here are comparison photos of the XL100 and MiniMag reflectors inside their head assemblies. There are six small tabs on the XL100 reflector that look to snap into a groove inside the head. The MiniMag reflector simply sits inside the head. You can also get an idea of how much wider the XL100 reflector is compared to the MiniMag.

XL100






MiniMag





JB


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks :twothumbs

So like the solitaire it can be removed and replaced  I wanted to know as I may (only may!) put a OP reflector in mine I need to see it first and also I could easily replace the lens for UCL 
solitaire reflector and lens BTW if you break the tabs it's no focus from then on! but TBH it was never any good doing that anyway


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know how this thread escaped me. Yes I do. Maglite hasn't been on my radar for a long time. Good to see them with something in the almost small light category. That UI sounds pretty neat. I'll probably still pass until a one battery unit arrives. I don't plan a return to three battery lights.

Geoff


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 27, 2010)

AAA batteries? how many? :shrug:

12
11 
10
09
08
07
06
05
04
03
02
01 AAA batteries makes no difference to me,I get them for £1 a dozen


----------



## ColoradoClimber (Mar 3, 2010)

This is a very good price for the product. Get ready for Maglite to introduce millions to much more powerful and effective options in hand held lighting. This pricepoint and their distribution is going to increase this forum's readership by millions over the next year. Curiosity breeds answers.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 3, 2010)

Like I've said Maglite have done their homework and it wouldn't surprise me if the Mag XL100 isn't a best seller


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 5, 2010)

LeifUK said:


> The manufacturer could be using the new ISO standard of runtime to 10%. Runtime to 50% could be a lot less especially if regulation is poor.



Good point! Who knows the answer ???

Few of us here have the tools for acurate measurements, so how about an opinion based on observation? I doubt someone's going to say it ran for a full 5 hours and still looked as bright. But they might be able to guess how long before it drops out of regulation.

BTW, elemen8 -- great review! Thanks!!


----------



## elfakyn (Mar 5, 2010)

Exceptional review, even if it actually makes it harder for me to choose a flashlight (damn, another good one, which to pick?)

The interface is really interesting and seems really nice, and hopefully we will have others too (maglites, of course; I have a feeling that they're patenting/copyrighting it).

Again, thumbs up for the review.


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks. If anyone is around Fry's Electronics, I just saw they have them for $34.99. That's the best price I've seen in a brick & mortar.

JB


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 5, 2010)

The Shadow said:


> Good point! Who knows the answer ???
> 
> Few of us here have the tools for acurate measurements, so how about an opinion based on observation? I doubt someone's going to say it ran for a full 5 hours and still looked as bright. But they might be able to guess how long before it drops out of regulation.
> 
> BTW, elemen8 -- great review! Thanks!!


 
Thanks. I'll try do do a straight runtime as soon as the original Duracells poop out. I'm trying to see real world longevity on the original batteries. I use the light everyday, I hope they don't last for months. LOL

JB


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 5, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> Thanks. If anyone is around Fry's Electronics, I just saw they have them for $34.99. That's the best price I've seen in a brick & mortar.
> 
> JB


The Fry's in Sunnyvale? I'm flying back to Nothern CA mid-March, so I may have to check that out (already going to get some mounting brackets though). :twothumbs Do they only have black? I'm looking to get a grey one.


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 5, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> The Fry's in Sunnyvale? I'm flying back to Nothern CA mid-March, so I may have to check that out (already going to get some mounting brackets though). :twothumbs Do they only have black? I'm looking to get a grey one.


 
Fry's Campbell. They only have 1 black left hanging on the wall.

What kind of mounting brackets are you going to use? I have MiniMags, 2C and 2D lights mounted everywhere at home and in my vehicles...I'd like some good brackets for the XL.

JB

edit: Just ran out to the garage and found that the Nite-ize bracket for the Mag C-cell works great for the XL


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 5, 2010)

I was going to get some OEM mounting brackets for my D-cell lights, they're each hanging on one bracket and don't seem so sturdy. I've been looking for AA-cell brackets for a long time now, and they only seem to be sold online, and shipping makes it not worth it. The Nite-Ize ones don't look as elegant as OEM. 

I'm not planning on mounting my XL100, but I think the OEM C-cell brackets would be too wide as the C's barrel is 1.25". With the anti-roll ring, the XL100 is just over 1". I did order two Nite Ize stretch holsters that I could use for the 2AA, XL100, or 3D lights though. :twothumbs


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Mar 6, 2010)

I haven't seen the XL100 yet in person so I'll ask this question here. Do you guys think that the XL100 is too large and heavy for EDC?


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 6, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> I haven't seen the XL100 yet in person so I'll ask this question here. Do you guys think that the XL100 is too large and heavy for EDC?


 
I feel its too large to carry in your pants pocket, but easy enough for a coat or jacket pocket. I have two now...the first, I keep at home within easy reach. The second, I EDC in a holster on my backpack, briefcase or in my coat pocket...depending on what I'm doing that day. I have carried the XL100 with me everyday since I bought it.

But just to be clear, I EDC an XL100, Surefire G2-M60, Surefire E1L and Streamlight Nano. So EDC-ing something midsize doesn't bother me. I describe EDC as having something within easy reach everyday...not necessarily wearing it on me.

JB


----------



## Benson (Mar 6, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> I haven't seen the XL100 yet in person so I'll ask this question here. Do you guys think that the XL100 is too large and heavy for EDC?


Large? Maybe, for some people -- it's just a hair smaller than a typical "EDC" 18650. (Of course, I carry one of those in my pants pocket most days, but I know a lot of people seem to wear ridiculously tight pants or something, so I won't say it couldn't be too large.)

Heavy? No way. A particularly light wall (about the same as a Mini-Mag), and the mostly empty/plastic-filled battery compartment characteristic of all 3xAAA lights, makes this thing feel crazy light for its size, if you're used to other lights in the same size range.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 6, 2010)

Have the red and blue ones appeared yet?


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 6, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Have the red and blue ones appeared yet?


 
I haven't seen nor heard of any other colors arriving yet. I have a standing reward with my friends at many of the sport shops and gun shops in the bay area for the first to find me a colored XL100. 

JB


----------



## JML (Mar 6, 2010)

I couldn't resist, and picked one up at Home Depot today. $39.99. One of the three local stores had a box on the shelf with the other MagLites.

I looked at all of them before picking one that seemed to have the cleanest lens. It's definitely the usual plastic, and at least half of the ones in the box had dirty or scratched lenses. 

One of the clamshells had only two batteries, instead of three. 

There was absolutely NO lube on the threads on mine. Nothing at all, on tailcap or head. I put some SuperLube on, but changed that to the thicker viscosity Nyogel, to increase the unthreading resistance on both ends. I popped in three Lithium AAA batteries treated with DeOxit Gold, and tried it out.

The light is fairly bright, and this one was very white. Indoors, the output killed a recent generation Inova T1 Rebel/reflector in color and output, and is about the same as my old Lumapower D-Mini Digital. Can't tell the throw, yet. There are artifacts in the beam, of course, which is just tragic. As shown in the reviews, the reflector base shows a good amount of the circuit board. The person who makes a retrofittable orange-peel reflector and glass lens will sell plenty! I just don't understand Mag's resistance to improving the reflector; it's as if they just can't look at anyone else's work or the beam quality from any other light.

I like the tail switch. Nice feel, and not much travel, but it's positive and quiet. The UI is pretty interesting, and novel, as noted. It feels like it weighs nothing, compared to the typical heavier-walled lights I own. The usual Mag Type II black anodizing.

The light fits well in an Inova belt pouch made for the T series lights. And the small Olight diffuser cap fits PERFECTLY. Gives a nice flood, but the amount of light is really diminished, so I don't think it's something to use except for close-up use.

I think it's a good toolbag light. I would never call it tactical, and it's not something I'd EDC, but it's well beyond anything that Mag has issued for a long, long time.

If this had a glass lens, OP reflector, and Type III anodizing, it would cost more, but it would be an excellent light. It'll be interesting to see what they do next.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 6, 2010)

How can you tell how clean the lens is? Knowing the environment in Home Depot, I'm pretty sure the dirt was on the outside of the packaging.

A smooth reflector does push the most light out the front and has the best throw, which is most likely why they stuck with them. I doubt the light was designed for use other than in the tightest focus. While not exactly attractive to flashaholics, it's understandable why made it like this.


----------



## JML (Mar 6, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> How can you tell how clean the lens is? Knowing the environment in Home Depot, I'm pretty sure the dirt was on the outside of the packaging.


 
No, as I said, all of the packages had plenty of dust and particles on the INSIDES of the sealed clamshells; I almost didn't buy the light because there was so much stuff inside the packaging. It's pretty easy to wipe off the outside of the clamshell pack, look in the packages at the lens end, and jiggle the lights around, so it was easy to tell whether the dirt and dust was on or under the lens or in the clamshell. One of the lights had a damaged lens; it definitely wasn't a particle of dust or dirt. Another had a scratch across 1/4 of the lens. And as I said, another was missing one of the three batteries!

And I'd rather have Cree rings than the artifacts I see with this reflector, because they're usually round and consistent. At 20 feet, they're not noticeable, but they are when the light is pointed at something close.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm, my unit was quite clean on the inside and outside, but I got it directly from Maglite, so it bypassed distributors and all sorts of shipping and (mis)handling.

I don't know if anybody will want to try sputtering the reflector though...removing it will likely damage it.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 7, 2010)

JML,

What is the SKU number of the XL100 at Home Depot?


----------



## elumen8 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sports Authority has them stocked on the shelves for $39.99.

Both my XL beams have a nice heavy hotspot that gets a little mucky as it spreads out for a decent amount of usable spill. I don't have any serious artifacts in either light unless I try to spin the bezel out to flood...which I highly recommend against doing...then there are artifacts aplenty. As Robin24k mentioned, I also believe this light was truly meant to be used at its tightest focus. 

JB


----------



## JML (Mar 7, 2010)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> JML,
> 
> What is the SKU number of the XL100 at Home Depot?


 
There's no sticker on the clamshell; only the bar code on the instruction sheet: 38739 66005. I tossed the receipt after seeing that everything I bought was OK, so I don't know if there was another # on the receipt itself.


----------



## JML (Mar 7, 2010)

elumen8 said:


> Both my XL beams have a nice heavy hotspot that gets a little mucky as it spreads out for a decent amount of usable spill. JB


 
The hotspot is nice; the problem is right outside of the hotspot. The next band isn't consistent, but brighter on one side than the other. Then it smoothes out. Defocusing the light a small amount helps.

This is far superior to the "traditional" Maglite bulb beamshot, of course. But you can tell they're related. Maybe the issue is exacerbated or perhaps caused by imperfections at the emitter end of the reflector and the gap between the base of the reflector and the LED die itself.

There's one problem for sales of a new product like this: you can't try out the light in the store. It's sold, at least in Home Depot, alongside other lights that are loaded and ready to illuminate potential buyers, like the Coast lights, which also come in clamshells, but where a potential buyer can press the tailcap and see what's going to happen. Same thing in a big box store like Target, where the Inova lights are also loaded and ready to go.


----------



## shark_za (Apr 13, 2010)

So has anyone confirmed the parasitic drain on these things? 

I would guess there is a technical way to stop it as you need to have the switch and the accelerometer in the one position to switch it. 

Holding that setting should not drain anything. 

I like this just because its new and its a Maglite. I have one sitting at a friends house less than 5km from me, I'm tempted to drive over there to collect it but will wait till the morning. 
I know I don't seriously use this for anything but may leave it loaded in my car if it will last a few months.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 13, 2010)

shark_za said:


> So has anyone confirmed the parasitic drain on these things?



Confirmed the current drain amount, or confirmed that there is a parasitic drain (apart from confirming the extent of the drain)?


----------



## shark_za (Apr 13, 2010)

Either. 
If there is any drain at all its useless as a light to leave somewhere for a dark moment.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 13, 2010)

shark_za said:


> Either.
> If there is any drain at all its useless as a light to leave somewhere for a dark moment.


 
Agreed. I was asking because I couldn't find any verified reports of any parasitic drain at all, but I might have missed them.


----------



## Pima Pants (Apr 30, 2010)

I apologize for not reading all six pages of this review, but I bought one yesterday and after playing with it for a day I am left with some negative impressions. First, I have lost most of the feeling in my fingers due to diabetic peripheral neuropathy and cannot feel the little raised bump on the tailcap. This puts me in the unenviable position of requiring a small light to be able to see the tailcap switch settings at night. Secondly, the "disorienting strobe", when needed is probably going to be needed in a hurry. In order to use that feature, the flashlight needs to be in the proper position for the strobe to work. Good luck trying to do that with a goblin up in your grill. So much for the "tactical" aspect of the light.

On a positive note, the light has great throw, farther than most flashlights I own. Also, a Novatac pocket clip fits perfectly on the light, giving a nice attachment point. I positioned the pocket clip right at the strobe marking, so now I can "feel" where the strobe position is.


----------



## shark_za (May 1, 2010)

If I was a goblin and you strobed me I would just get pissed off. 
Really.


----------



## elumen8 (May 1, 2010)

Pima Pants said:


> Also, a Novatac pocket clip fits perfectly on the light, giving a nice attachment point. I positioned the pocket clip right at the strobe marking, so now I can "feel" where the strobe position is.


 
That's a great idea to put the clip so that it is inline with a chosen mode...I may do that with the Nite Lite mode.

Thanks for the tip,
JB


----------



## Pima Pants (May 7, 2010)

I just sort of stumbled upon it due to necessity. You are welcome though.


----------



## Hitthespot (May 7, 2010)

Thank you for the review. I just caught it while scanning the review forum. I find the UI very unique and refreshing, however to paraphrase DM51, I hope it is robust enough for heavy use and not just a fragile novelty.


Bill


----------



## elumen8 (May 8, 2010)

Hitthespot said:


> Thank you for the review. I just caught it while scanning the review forum. I find the UI very unique and refreshing, however to paraphrase DM51, I hope it is robust enough for heavy use and not just a fragile novelty.
> 
> 
> Bill


 
3 month update: I've had a couple of these lights that I've used constantly for the last 3 months or so...One in my backpack and one on the kitchen counter next to the door leading to the garage. They have both been dropped many many times without fail. The kitchen unit has even rolled into a sink full of soapy water on a couple of occasions. Water actually leaked into the light once, but after removing the batteries and letting it dry out, it worked just fine.

Anyone that knows me knows that I'm pretty hard on my lights. The UI and clicky/push button switch have held up very well so far. It's definitely the go-to light around my household...and I have lots of lights lying around the house.

JB


----------



## Robin24k (May 8, 2010)

Great to hear! 

I screwed on the head of my XL100 extremely tight since it does leak a little if it's not all the way on (and I doubt anyone uses it to focus, focusing is pretty pointless). The head of the light (even after I swapped the plastic out for glass) can take ~60 psi of water without issue.


----------



## trav54 (May 8, 2010)

Hmmm, I may just have to pick one of these up.


----------



## ama230 (May 10, 2010)

Braddah_Bill said:


> Cool, I used to run my Dorcy Metal Gear with a 18500. If I can do the same with the Mag XL100 I may have to pick one up.



I also own this handy dandy light and i can assure you its awesome. Besides that i wanted to comment on your 18500 idea. Im sure past lights with a aaa configuration would permit but the new battery holder style will not of the xl100 without jimmy rigging. If you look at the tail cap it is off center with its contacts and may be a problem. Its not impossible but going to be a challenge as maglite did some great r&d.
Someone should post pics of it or i will if not of the strang arrangement of contact points at the bottom.


----------



## Robin24k (May 10, 2010)

I believe they are in the first post of this thread.  Otherwise, I have them on my review.

It's not going to be easy to change the power source on this light (maybe a 10440 if you really must have Li-Ion).


----------



## Bobpuvel (May 17, 2010)

Just got mine a couple days ago. love the Uner interface but i absolutely cannot STAND the knurling... SO bad! its as if maglite wanted this light to slip forward every time you push the button... although, it is a lot deeper than "standard" maglite knurling, i wish they would have made it a cross pattern as opposed to just straight lines going parallel to the light... ugh. I love the light though.


----------



## thelightdude (May 30, 2010)

The Coach said:


> Nice review, thanks. I think I might need one too. :thumbsup:
> 
> What's up with that Tootsie Roll light???? :laughing:



Got one today -really like it.
The lockout mode is very useful.
Brighter than expected.
Like the 200 hour low.

If it was brown it would look like a Tootsie roll.


----------



## JNewell (May 31, 2010)

Bought one yesterday out of pure curiosity about the UI. So far, for $40, not bad! :tinfoil:


----------



## Ozgeardo (Jun 7, 2010)

Could not help myself (and I know I do not have to defend myself to any one on this forum as many of you are just as bad if not worse than me) I just had to get a XL100 just to have a play with the UI.

OK first thing is to open the pack and commence playing with said beast without reading instructions or referring back to this review (it is a bloke thing I know!)

All fairly straight forward, I dispensed with the supplied Duracells and dropped in 3 AAA eneloops fresh of the charger. Everything fairly straight forward switching on and off. I would assume that Maglite like LED Lensar recommend Alkaline as a get out of jail free if anything goes wrong with recharge-ables!

Took a few minutes to work out all the UI, how many others have tried to turn the raised rubber pointer to select modes .
I have to say that it all makes commonsense to me and "I ain't no Rocket Scientist".

I am one of the few who actually likes AAA format in some circumstances (albeit I am now a converted Li-Ion junkie for most of my tactical illumination). I think the XL100 will complement some of my other field gear which runs on AAA's (Garmen 101 GPS & my Petzl XP).
I also am one of the few who regularly use strobe mode (for location awareness and emergency spotting)

My only gripes are:
Plastic Lens (it will be scratched and useless within a few weeks of field use. Did I read correctly that a Mini Mag AA lens may fit? 
No Lanyard Hole (I will have to windlass some cord to the body which should provide better grip than the existing knurling)

In the field this will just be a back up light for me (my Petzl XP primary head light and I carry a Olight M30 for any serious SAR requirements).

Plus just an excuse to purchase/play with another new toy


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 7, 2010)

Yup, you can replace it with glass. Mine's had glass in it for almost four months now.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3308642


----------



## DLF (Jun 8, 2010)

> OK first thing is to open the pack and commence playing with said beast without reading instructions or referring back to this review (it is a bloke thing I know!)


 
Unless, like this bloke, you write user instructions for a living! Shame, shame.


----------



## JNewell (Jun 8, 2010)

The short video on the MagLite website is actually a very good introduction to how to use the light, for those of us with short attention spans and bad eyes.


----------



## neomedic (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyway to get a clip on this light so I can clip it to my pocket and make it an EDC carry light?


----------



## HiBeam (Sep 3, 2010)

nite ize makes a wonderful holster for this xl100. and even to make it better use the anti roll ring maglite makes for it's AA line and put it on the end with the snap switch it will keep the light from falling through the holder and makes the light so much easier to handle. I love it!!


----------



## sastusbulbas (Sep 8, 2011)

I got one of these recently, lives in my rucksack, and I have to say it does a decent job. The only downside is it's tendancy to roll off surfaces.

It recently served to get me home when my bike light battery ran down, I work in the middle of nowhere with no lights on the backroads I cycle on, it did a good job and I am now thinking of getting a mount for it and the bicycle.

In fact this light is my reason for joining the forum, and has got me looking at more hand held torches, I now want a decent keyring torch, and I am thinking of trying out a Jetbeam RRT-0 S2, Lumipower Incendio, or Nitecore EX10 at some point.


----------



## IT_Architect (Nov 19, 2011)

I hadn't been to the Maglite site in ages because after decades of nothing changing, there was no longer an expectation of that changing. Yesterday I wrote someone how Maglite gave the market away by not keeping up, and how easy it would before them to get back. The next day, of course, I accidentally discovered the XL100 on YouTube. They had to use the paddles on me to restart my heart because it would have been shock enough to see Maglite copy some of the improvements developed over the past several decades, but to find them innovating was more than than my ticker could handle. 

Personally, I probably won't buy the light if it doesn't lend itself to Li-Ion Rechargeables. I got tired of having a bag of batteries on the counter waiting to go to recycle. You get up to 9 free protected 18650s from each old laptop battery. For 99% of the time, the convenience of throw-away batteries is a myth. You aren't at the store when you need a new battery. If you normally carry spares, carry spare Li-Ions. Li-Ions even have a longer shelf life. If your batteries are getting weak, you don't need to remember to buy some up the next time you go to the store, just stick them in the charger. Not having to recycle beats recycling every time.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 19, 2011)

IT_Architect said:


> For 99%, the convenience of throw-away batteries is a myth. You aren't at the store when you need a new battery. If you normally carry spares, carry spare Li-Ions. Li-Ions even have a longer shelf life. If your batteries are getting weak, you don't need to remember to buy some up the next time you go to the store, just stick them in the charger. Not having to recycle beats recycling every time.


Perhaps you meant "for 99% of CPF." However, I carry a bunch of spare AA and AAA, and they are all NiMH or lithium primary. Li-Ion is restrictive, but with AA or AAA, you can choose from alkaline, rechargeable, or lithium. Also, remember that if it uses lithium-ion, the price would be much higher because they would need to develop a battery pack and include a charger (although a seperately-sold accessory for the XL-series that includes a Li-Ion battery pack and charger wouldn't be a bad idea).

Granted, the battery life of the XL200 isn't great, but I've never had to recycle any batteries (except for my runtime testing, but that's a different story). I just put the Eneloops in the charger and rotate to the spare set.


----------



## matthewcyho (Nov 19, 2011)

i'm waiting mine too ..


----------



## IT_Architect (Nov 19, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Perhaps you meant "for 99% of CPF."


I meant to convey 99% of the time instead of 99% of the people. I edited it to clarify that. That will make a huge difference for many people in how they interpret what I wrote.

I agree you can't compete on purchase price of the flashlight. But then, anybody who pays $25.00 for a flashlight has different expectations than the average consumer who is paying $1.97. For me, it's some sort of payback that not only includes a better light, but also not being stuck buying batteries forever and the waste they cause. I was almost giddy hoping I could replace the battery carrier with an 18650. I thought I had the perfect gift for my customers.


----------



## dlmb (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice review! Though I enjoyed the maglite XL100's features, mine just didn't work out. I bought one and ended up returning it 4 times as the internal electronics failed. Hopefully it was just bad luck and won't happen again :shakehead

-Dustin


----------



## Shedugengan (May 16, 2013)

I wanted a tough, compact, energy-efficient LED model I could take on hikes, to prevent tripping in the dark when I'm out a bit late. I'm partial to Maglites, did a minor amount of research, and bought the XL100. 

I have to say, I don't find the motion control intuitive at all. This is my first flashlight with modes, and the first that required reading! It's easy enough, but it wasn't obvious at all.

In my haste to open the package, I cut the instructions in half. It never occurred to me that I'd need instructions for a flashlight... And so I stumbled onto this review while searching for instructions. Everything about how to use this device became clear when I read the review. Very nicely done, thank you.


----------

